# Planos home theater casero



## nactronik

hola. la verdad es que soy bastante nuevo en esto.
mi pregunta es si alguno tiene un plano para hacer un home theater casero.

Lo que estoy buscando es un circuito, que tenga:

- Entrada: señal de audio procedente de la pc.
- Salida :señal para los cinco satelites + un wooffer
seria algo parecido a un sistema 5.1

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## nactronik

hola  aca encontre algo parecido a lo que buscaba.lo publico para aquellos que lo habian pedido.
se trata de un circuito con dos entradas de audio estero, y proporciona en total 6 salidas (5 para satelites + un woofer). la verdad que tengo muchas dudas acerca de como conectar los parlantes.
asi que preguntare mucho, tenganme paciencia.
saludos 

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema63.html


----------



## jorgetecele

Hola 
baje el circuito que pusiste lo voy a probar y les  comento ya que yo tambien estoy buscando algo parecido en realidad lo que busco es un circuito de un home theater.


----------



## nactronik

hola ....fijate que aca adjunto un pagina...en donde indica la distribuciion de los altavoces,, espero que te sirva.Entra tambien en la parte que  dice: vease tambien sistemas de sonido multicanal, que te indica como trabaja cada altavos.....
espero que te sirva salduos.
ahora lo que nose si hay que amplifica cada canal por separado.

saludos
la pag: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surround


----------



## Fierros

cuchame esa pagina  la de antes.. no la de nactronik sino la del otro pibe.. no es un "HOME THEATER" es un separador de bajos medios y agudos... solamente es eso...

Eso Sigue Siendo Un Estereo.. solamente le saca los bajos y los medios y los agudos.. y los separa


----------



## nactronik

fierros...enonces esto funcionaria como una especie de ´´crossover´´.
De ser asi; la configuracion de sonidos seria la siguiente?:_
salida: - de los costados serian graves?
           -central seria de medio?
           -la del wooffer de graves?


----------



## Fierros

nactronik dijo:
			
		

> fierros...enonces esto funcionaria como una especie de ´´crossover´´.
> De ser asi; la configuracion de sonidos seria la siguiente?:_
> salida: - de los costados serian graves?
> -central seria de medio?
> -la del wooffer de graves?



Error!.... 

salida: - de los costados serian graves?
           -central seria de medio?
           -la del wooffer de graves?

Ta mal

el de los costados serian agudos centro seria medio  y el woofer seria grabe com osiempre.. eso es lo que me dijo un tecnico en electronica (el padre de un amigo)


----------



## palomo

respuesta especial al amigo fierros: este circuito se encuentra copiado por electronicafacil no digo que piraten o que sea malo lo unico es que no pongan toda la información completa la pagina donde se encuentra todo lo relacionado con este home-teater es la siguiente, http://www.sound.whsites.net/project18.htm en ella encontraran desde como poner a punto y mas detalles, yo lo contrui para mi esposa como ya explique en este foro donde un amigo pedia ayuda para un woofer y dejame decirte que el canal central se forma de la toma de canal izquierdo y derecho con su control de ganancia independiente, los surround de la misma manera, ya que los frontales vendrian siendo los canales originales (derecho e izquierdo) este circuito como lo explique a un amigo del foro no puedes conectar nada digital o coaxial ya que no cuenta con un decodificador digital  
Los 5.1 canales -si- son simulados pero su funcionamiento no es nada malo, les invito a que visiten esta pagina donde encontraran un mundo de posibilidades ACLARO no estoy asiendo propaganda a esta pagina ya que esta es australiana y yo vivo en México, solo trato de ayudar a amigos que les gusta este maravilloso mundo de la electronica, yo tengo contruidos varios proyectos de esta pagina y no son nada malos.

 Se me olvidaba solo que tendran que poner en practica su ingles ya que toda la información esta en este idioma.

Felices cortos y logros. Atte palomo


----------



## randall

hola, tengo una duda esto se conecta a la salida de mi amplificador?

gracias y perdonen mi inocencia.


----------



## palomo

8) amigo randall ni se te ocurra conectarlos a la salida de tu amplificador, ya que quemarias el operacional, se conecta de las señales originales izquierda y derecha, y las frontales son estas mismas a tu amplificador estereo, el canal central y las sounrround a la salida del circuito cada uno con su amplificador independiente, el sub de igualmanera. 

saludos  Atte: palomo


----------



## electronica-2000

hola a todos yo tambien quiero hacer un home theater pero en el circuito hay dos trampas.una la  salidas de arriba estan puenteadas osea nunca puede ser estereo ((•))    y la salida del parlante central y el subwoofer tambien estan puenteadas .asi que yo que ustedes no me gasto en hacer eso.yo estoy diseñando uno 5.1 y uno 5.2.

bueno espero que se hallan dado cuenta de ese detalle

chau salu2


----------



## jhonrafael23

Hermanos creo que L-Rear y R-Rear se refiere a las salidas laterales que hace referencia  la imagen que aparece en la página de wikipedia que se encuentran ubicados a 110º. En tal caso si me equivoco les reego me disculpen.


----------



## palomo

me doy cuenta que estuve fuera de este post durante mucho tiempo, pero espero que mi respuesta lo tomen en cuenta.

 Amigo Electronica-2000 el punto donde tu dices que tienen una trampa te comento que *NO ES NINGUNA TRAMPA* es la retroalimentcion que deben de tener los operacionales ya que hey
mira esta animacion de bush 
(Espacio editado por Dano)


----------



## palomo

UPS se me volvio a colar un bichito, amigos ni por equivocación vean ese link donde dice ANIMACION DE BUSH peligro de que infecten su maquina, ya vacube mi compu espero no volver a tener este problema.

 regresando a lo que explicaba, este punto es la retroalimentacion que debe de tener el operacional, ya que sin el su ganancia se te va al infinito y empieza a ocilar (me recordo a una pelicula infantil "al infinito y mas aya") yo ya hice este circuito y funciona, lastima que a estas fechas mi ex-esposa se fue y se llevo tan bello proyecto   

 No se desanimen a mi me funciono.


----------



## gabrielg

Las señales estan realmente puenteadas y NO ES STEREO. Una trampa mala.


----------



## Diodo Zener

A mi entender los parlantes traseros *NO* son para notar estereo fonía entre ellos sino Sólo suenan cuando la señal derecha e izquierda no son iguales,sino no suenan;es decir L-R=RearL y R-L=RearR o viceversa.Lo que implica que rearL y rearR están desfasados 180º.

Saludos.


----------



## Prin

Excelente aporte Diodo Zener.  Para los demás, estamos hablando de un emulador de 5.1, y se basa en el Principio de Hafler (1970) de sonido psico-acústico.  Es decir, envía señales que en el cerebro humano inducen una imagen de envolvete acústica que no es real.  Existen equipos que sí realmente hacen 5 canales + 1, y logran una envolvente real de sonido, pero este es repito un emulador.  En los equipos profesionales ese sonido envolvente se logra con 5 canales totalmente independientes, en cambio en este emulador todo se logra gracias a solamente 2 señales originales, y las demás son logradas mediante artificios de sumas y restas, es decir circuitos diferenciales y circuitos adicionales.  Dicho más claramente, tenemos los canales principales (Frontal L , Frontal R), luego un canal central ( L + R ) y dos canales traseros ( L - R , R - L ).  Es por eso que figuran esos puentes que han llamado "trampa".  No es fraude alguno, es simplemente que así se logra el "efecto" surround, pero ojo es un "efecto" , no es el surround decodificado puro.  Es el efecto que surge de la matriz de Hafler.


----------



## victor2409

una pregunta . 
como puedo obtener el voltaje negativo que va en  la pata 4 del integrado ????
la verdad no tengo idea , tendria que hacerme una fuente de voltaje negativo y positivo ??


----------



## lubeck

busca el tema del 7905.... ojo no del 7805...
los 79XX te dan voltaje negativo...


----------



## victor2409

Disculpa Palomo me podrias dar algunas indicaciones de como conectar el circuito que das en la página :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project18.htm 

Lo que pasa es que lo armé y a la primera lo cale el en proto y si me funciono y todo, pero despues trate de volverlo a armar y no queda, me puedes decir por favor el c3 de que magnitud es ??? es de 1 nanofaradio ??

Y tambien de como conectar las resistencias que salen de las entradas?
otra cosa . porque en el diagrama vienen dos entradas L y R , yo solamente puse una sola y funciono ala primera, pero como te digo despues ya no obtuve el mismo resultado. 
Agradeceria mucho la respuesta.

Para Lubeck, gracias por la respuesta, pero mejor me decidi por acer una fuente doble que viene en este mismo foro :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-variable-dual-1-2v-30v-1-amperio-lm317-lm337-376/

Y pues la verdad si quedo bien, ahora mi problema es este que menciono aqui arriba. 

Igual alguien que ya lo haya aramdo y me pueda orientar.

Gracias.


----------



## lubeck

> para lubeck, gracias por la respuesta, pero mejor me decidi por acer una fuente doble que viene en este mismo foro Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio (LM317 y LM337)
> y pues la verdad si quedo bien, ahora mi problema es este que menciono aqui arriba.



ok mi idea es que supieras que hay reguladores con voltajes positivos y negativos.... perfecto....
otra cosa cuando preguntes a alguien especifico, como en este caso a palomo.... fijate en la fechas de su ultima participacion... me parece que palomo todavia anda por aqui.... pero verificalo....
hay algunos que ya no participan....


----------



## HADES

Voy a adjuntar la imagen esquematica a la que haces referencia para primero ver si es lo mismo de lo que estamos hablando!:





Si es asi bueno tal vez te confundiste sobre como polarizar el A.Op y es que los dos amplis comparten la misma fuente y ahi mismo se indica que el Voltage Simetrico Positivo (para los dos) es el pin 8, y asi mismo el Voltage Simetrico Negativo(para los dos) es el pin 4 del integrado y no estaria demas que mires el datasheet del integrado:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/159225/STMICROELECTRONICS/TL072.html
Y las salidas estan en forma de RCA el centro es el positvio y el casco va conectado a la masa(tierra)del mismo circuito. Saludos!

HADES


----------



## luicho92

es posible que funcione con una fuente simple de 15v,al pin 4 lo conectaria a masa??


----------



## palomo

lubeck dijo:


> otra cosa cuando preguntes a alguien especifico, como en este caso a palomo.... fijate en la fechas de su ultima participacion... me parece que palomo todavia anda por aqui.... pero verificalo....
> hay algunos que ya no participan....


 
LUBECK no me quieras tanto compadre, si te fijas de las fechas este tema estubo muerto mas de un año, y SI ando lata por el foro todavia.

Para Victor, disculparas compañero solo que el trabajo me permite estar poco tiempo en el foro, cuando tengo algo de oprtunidad participo pero luego como entro solamente 15 o 20 minutos, no me da tiempo de leer los temas a los que estoy inscrito, te podria pasar el PCB pero este por normas eticas del foro no se puede, asi que vos tendras que diseñar el tuyo propio, el C3 si es de 1nano lo de las resistencias no te entendi se colocan tal y como esta en el diagrama, y el circuito lo puedes conectar a la salida de tu DVD, TV o cualquier fuente de audio, solo que ojo deveras contar al menos con 3 amplificadores, donde dice Main in/out colocas la fuente de audio que quieras y ahi mismo tiene otras salidas (son un puente nadamas) conectas un amplificador este de va a dar frontales L y R, L-Real y R-Real son las sounrround aqui va otro ampli de menos potencia, lo de center y sub no creo que nesecite explicacion.

Saludos.



luicho92 dijo:


> es posible que funcione con una fuente simple de 15v,al pin 4 lo conectaria a masa??


 
No es posible  bueno si es posible al menos que rediseñes el circuito para que ocupes fuente simple, en caso que no sepas como mejor ocupa una fuente partida.

Saludos


----------



## victor2409

Muchas gracias palomo por tu respuesta, lo que pasa es que ya lo arme, el unico detalle es que lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 11,5v y -11,5 v, y el LRear y el LRear se escucha , pero demasiado bajo y con el potenciometro no baja ni sube de volumen solo se queda asi, y despues conecto el center y el sub, y no se escucha nada , por que podria ser esto? 
(lo alimento con este voltaje por que hasta ahora solo cuento con esta fuente doble) 
no te preocupes por el tiempo en contestar, entiendo tus ocupaciones y te agradezco la ayuda.

se me olvidaba , como esta eso de los tres amplis que dices, tengo que ponerle amlificadores antes de mandar la señal hacia este circuito ? 
en caso de ser asi, podria ponerle un pequeño ampli con el lm386?
pero tengo que poner uno en cada entrada hasta en el center y el sub o como?
no entendi esa parte
Gracias.


----------



## phavlo

hola a todos creo que la solucion a lo que estan buscando seria armar un equipo 5.1 con dos integrados TDA7377. Usando uno en configuracion Quad Stereo que entrega 6W a 4 ohm por cada salida o 10W a 2 ohm por cada salida para los satelitales, y el otro integrado en configuracion Stereo/Bridge que tendra dos salidas de 10W cada una, pero puenteandolas darian 20W para el central y otro canal para el sub.
espero que les sirva. 
saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

pero entonces este circuito no funciona????, no hace lo que dice (sacar señales frontales y traseras), si no es asi, diganme cual si lo haria,
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y de donde concluís que no genera las señales???   
Este esquema si "saca" esas señales. El tema es que a la salida del subwoofer hay que procesarla para que le lleguen solo las frecuencias correctas.
Por otra parte, este no es un sistema 5.1 AUTENTICO, sino que genera los canales adicionales como suma o diferencia de los stereo I+D. En algunos casos sonará parecido a un 5.1 y en otros no....todo depende de la señal grabada.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

entonces, si genera las salidas 5.1, solo que en la salida de woofer, hay que poner un filtro activo, y en L,R -atras si suena como se debe


----------



## Holas

Perdon que me meta pero... navengando en la web , me di cuenta que se puede usar el tda 7560 , que se alimenta con 12v , pero con mas o menos 6 a y entrega 45wx4 a 2 ohms... si tienen en problema de que tiene pocos parlantes , se le podrian conectar en paralelo segun lo que tengo entendido...


----------



## jorge morales

aqui les dejo a su consideracion este esquema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorge morales dijo:


> aqui les dejo a su consideracion este esquema


Es prácticamente lo mismo que _*esto*_, solo que mas complejo  ...me quedo con el original...


----------



## jorge morales

mi estimado fino y culto amigo ezavalla, quisiera su amable opinion de este esquema por favor gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorge morales dijo:


> *mi estimado fino y culto amigo ezavalla*


Jorge:
No hace falta tanto formalismo   



jorge morales dijo:


> quisiera su amable opinion de este esquema por favor gracias


Ese es un sistema para triamplificación (bajos, medios y agudos), con una interesante implementación de filtros activos usando los propios amplificadores de potencia (que a fin de cuenta son amplificadores operacionales pero con mucha corriente de salida ).

Saludos!


----------



## jorge morales

muchas gracias por tu atencion a mi peticion mi estimado fino y culto amigo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

entonces si hago ele del mensaje #22, si va a funcionar para venderlo como home teather con TDA2004?????
PD: l aimagen que adjunto tiene cap. de 100nF conectados a -15vcc y a +15vcc, cosa que el del mensaje #22 no lo tiene importa???

y el diagrama  que digo


----------



## Plague

ahora el chiste es encontrar un esquema o diagrama de un home theater verdadero pero solamente en cuestion de bocinas sin lector de dvd ni nada por el estilo incluido jaja pero acaso alguien posee esa informacion asi aqui, es que estoy haciendo un proyecto y lo necesito
-gracias


----------



## osk_rin

Ese circuito que ponen ahí, ya está hecho hasta el pcb en el foro, y ya se hablo de el. Piden un esquema completo, no hacen nada por ponerse a buscar un poquito aquí en el foro, que está muy completo, la información que buscan la encontraran, solo hay que leer

sobre el amplificador
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

otros amplificadores
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-simple-tda2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/

el tema del mismo circuito del cual hablan aqui para el 5.1
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/conversor-audio-estereo-5-1-a-20389/

ahora, con respecto al tema de los amplificadores. en el caso particular del tema de los TDA20XX, saldra la pregunta son mono ok solo fabrica 5 placas iguales y una en modo puete para el sub. y listo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK, un amigo que *SE TOMA LA MOLESTIA DE EXPLICAR Y DARNOS EL LINK DE DONDE YA SE HABLO*, ya que algunos del foro solo dicen:

Ya se hablo de esto en el foro, usa el buscador

Pero detodosmodos gracias osk_rin
Saludos!!!


----------



## jose luis martinez

Un filtro muy interesante que encontré por ahí es de 7.1 o 6.1 porque en la salida back se conectan dos o una bocina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.kafka.elektroda.eu/pdf/pgapreamp/Matrix.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

dejo a su amable consideracion esta informacion, creo que esta en aleman, saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

jorge morales dijo:


> dejo a su amable consideracion esta informacion, creo que esta en aleman, saludos



Hola Jorge de donde sacas tan buena información


----------



## jorge morales

otro montaje a sus consideracion, no tiene el diagrama, saludos


----------



## Mauro555

jorge morales dijo:


> otro montaje a sus consideracion, no tiene el diagrama, saludos



Parece interesante, esta probado?


----------



## jose luis martinez

Que opinan de este diagrama que conseguí es 7.1 a ver si me ayudan con el PCB

http://www.kafka.elektroda.eu/pdf/pgapreamp/Matrix.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este archivo de este filtro activo para subwoofer, contiene el link, para ver el diagrama, saludos

​


----------



## osk_rin

Excelente aporte  me gusto porque esta listo para elaborar jaja


----------



## foc

http://www.mediafire.com/?p805l344t248s4o

Buscando encontre esto entre mis revistas y pues quiero y me comenten, acerca del circuito
que es lo que opinan, espero no tener problemas pues no edite el nombre de la revista


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema, este con el upc1892, saludos


----------



## foc

foc dijo:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?p805l344t248s4o
> 
> Buscando encontre esto entre mis revistas y pues quiero y me comenten, acerca del circuito
> que es lo que opinan, espero no tener problemas pues no edite el nombre de la revista



Por error borre el archivo lo volvere a subir sorry...

Nuevo link  http://www.mediafire.com/file/gdrsz61f2yfdmfg/dolby_por_foc.pdf


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion sobre el tema , saludos


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto este archivo de este filtro activo para subwoofer, contiene el link, para ver el diagrama, saludos
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76301​


 
Ta muy bueno ese Filter de Tailandiaesa marca es muy buena.....


----------



## idem258

Consultaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! la verdad, yo estoy incursionando en el mundo del audio y hasta ahora tengo realizados una fuente switching, un ampli UCD de 200W y un ampli de 4 vias con PAL007(el cual supuestamente me da 50 W por canal... no creo, se alimenta con 12V) todo solamente con ayuda del foro ahoraalo que no esperaba es hacer  uno para los centrales y asi completar mi 5.1 (intente ver una pelicula en la pc y no se oia la voz -_-)
Como es que  puedo diseñar esta parte solamente? pienso que con un TDA25xx pueda bastar, nose si debe haber alguna relacion entre estos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion, interesante, a sus amables disposicion , saludos


----------



## jorge morales

me parece interesante esta informacion, a sus consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto mas informacion, saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

jorge morales dijo:


> adjunto este archivo de este filtro activo para subwoofer, contiene el link, para ver el diagrama, saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76301​



Disculpen amigos, armé este filtro y suena como si tubiera un sonido agudo al fondo del grave, el filtro si funciona y suena el puro bajo pero al subirle se oye como un aire agudo. Otra cosa, cuando uso otro filtro que tengo en la PC suenan mas los bafles, osea, suena mejor que con el filtro por lo que comienzo a pensar que debe haber algo mal que:

1.- Proboca aires agudos cuando le subo al amplificador.
2.- Suena menos, como si le faltara potencia al amplificador.

Que podra ser?? Ya revise las soldaduras, los operacionales son originales, revise que no haya cortos y nada. Use capacitores ceramicos y de polyester combinados, sera eso?

SALUDOS!!!

Diseño:






Soldaduras:





Componentes:


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero Mastodonte, viendo tu PCb esta bien, uno de los factores podría ser la fuente, porque el Active filter debe alimentarse con Trafo 12V 0 12V AC... ±15V DC con reguladores 7815 y 7915, funciona estupendamente porque es un clon Sub Filter Active Yamaha.

Veo que le inyectas ±12V DC yo de ti no le inyectaría ese voltaje, la fuente necesita una buena filtrada, y si esos condensadores cerámicos puede darte problemas, porque deben ser muy parejos ojala de poliéster todos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Rayos! entonces para ver si funciona mejor debo subir el voltaje a ±15v y poner todos los capacitores ceramicos en poliester??

La fuente si es de ±12v con diodos de 2A y capacitores de 2200µF que para el consumo de este filtro supongo que esta mas que bien, no?? En cuanto pueda armo la fuente ±15v con reguladores LM7x15, cambio los capacitores y haber que pasa, pero talvez tarde un poquitin porque casi acabo de gastar todos mis ahorros para armar este filtro, la fuente que mencione y un indicador de CLIP/SIGNAL que publiqué aqui: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/esquema-amplificador-130w-7756/index30.html
Mensaje #591

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, les cuento que estubo revisando unos capacitores que me vendieron, los pedí de 39nF y me los dieron de 39pF y asi los soldé  
Estos tienen un "39" pintado y al medirlos fue la sorpresa.

Los quite, y los cambie por unos de 47nF (los mas cercanos al valor que tengo por ahora) y que cren.... El filtro suena de maravilla, incluso suena mas profundo que mi programa que hace el filtro virtualmente  

Por ahora estoy mas que feliz con el resultado, sigo usando la fuente de ±12v y los capacitores ceramicos y de poliester que al principio, el unico cambio fue ese. En cuanto pueda comprare los de 39nF porque aunque son baratos, aqui no los encuentro sino hasta el centro ,las tiendas de electrónica no tienen tanto surtido mas que alla.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, soy yo denuevo, les informo que hoy probe bien el filtro con musica mas variada y el problema que veo ahora es que este es muy bueno pero tambien deja pasar frecuencias subsonicas o almenos eso creo (20Hz para abajo) porque hay partes de la musica en las que el cono se mueve como loco y provoca el CLIP del amplificador aunque este en un volumen moderado, investigue y encontre un filtro que elimina esas precuencias subsonicas (-3dB a 27Hz) y a menoz Hz deberia sonar casi nada.

El link: http://sound.whsites.netproject99.htm

El PCB que diseñe y que talvez tarde en hacer y probar: 






Se los comento para que si tienen en mente armar el filtro, contemplen armar tambien el filtro anti-suubsonicas 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto esta informacion con el upc1892, saludos


----------



## osk_rin

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, soy yo denuevo, les informo que hoy probe bien el filtro con musica mas variada y el problema que veo ahora es que este es muy bueno pero tambien deja pasar frecuencias subsonicas o almenos eso creo (20Hz para abajo) porque hay partes de la musica en las que el cono se mueve como loco y provoca el CLIP del amplificador aunque este en un volumen moderado, investigue y encontre un filtro que elimina esas precuencias subsonicas (-3dB a 27Hz) y a menoz Hz deberia sonar casi nada.
> 
> El link: http://sound.whsites.net/project99.htm
> 
> El PCB que diseñe y que talvez tarde en hacer y probar:
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q71/s720x720/946429_482160601860097_1191953090_n.jpg
> 
> Se los comento para que si tienen en mente armar el filtro, contemplen armar tambien el filtro anti-suubsonicas
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
yo acabo de hacer ese filtro, pero en versión mono, no lo he probado cuanto antes lo plancho y lo acidifico 
hay algo que no entiendo, porque usas solo un amplificador operacional por chip? 
cada chip tiene dos operacionales internos XD


----------



## Mastodonte Man

osk_rin dijo:


> hay algo que no entiendo, porque usas solo un amplificador operacional por chip?
> cada chip tiene dos operacionales internos XD



 Ni yo mismo recuerdo porque no use los 2 operacionales de cada chip hno: Talvez lo diseñe a media noche con sueño y ... no lo se

No he armado ese pero la verdad pienso armar un filtro de 24dB por octava de 20Hz-230Hz , siento que esos tienen mejor sonido, me gusta mejor como suenan estos que los que cortan a menos Hz.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## osk_rin

Quizá porque es mas enredado diseñarlo así jaja XD...........

En mi caso lo usare a la salida de mi crossover activo solo para atenuar las frecuencias menores a 30hz. Aquí un dato que menciona el autor de este filtro


> The circuit of the filter is shown below. It is essentially a pair of cascaded 18dB/octave filters, giving an ultimate rolloff of 36dB/octave.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Como les va amigos, estaba viendo el diagrama de el decodificador "Matrix" que es para sonido 6.1 que subió jose luis martinez y se ve muy bueno, me dieron ganas de probarlo para ver como suena la emulación surround :






Este emulador trae el filtro pasa-bajos integrado con corte en ≈ 310Hz y en el canal central trae un filtro pasa-banda de aprox. 310Hz-3KHz y eso se me hace fabuloso  .
Pero estuve leyendo que para obtener un mejor efecto en los altavoces traseros (surround) se aconseja poner un retardador de sonido o Delay y encontre este:

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project26a.htm

A lo que entendí es que se puede armar el diagrama simplificado (Figura 3 en el link), que es este:






Y se podrian hacer retardos que no vallan mas alla de 100 mili-segundos.
Hasta ahí lo tengo claro todo, armo el decodificador matrix y pongo en las salidas "surround" y en la salida "back" un delay como el de arriba y deberia sonar bien, pero en el circuito del delay aparecen que se alimenta con +DC y -DC y aparte trae GND, mi duda es:

Esto significa que debe ser alimentado con ±5v y asi los -5v es DGND y la tierra de la fuente seria AGND???

Deberia unir la AGND a chasis y las DGND dejarlas sin unir a nada???

Es que nunca eh armado circuitos que tengan diferentes GND´s 

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Re-subo el PDF del decodificador Matrix, por si lo quieren ver con mejor calidad:


----------



## villahector

Buenas me podes pasar el diagrama de lo que armaste mastodonte man?? Ya que estoy interesado en armarlo.
Hiciste alguna modificaciones mas?? Gracias saludo


----------

